
Internal Data Offers Glimpse at Uber Sex Assault Complaints - kosei
http://www.buzzfeed.com/charliewarzel/internal-data-offers-glimpse-at-uber-sex-assault-complaints
======
kosei
Since this, Uber has responded: [http://qz.com/632440/uber-explains-why-a-
search-for-rape-in-...](http://qz.com/632440/uber-explains-why-a-search-for-
rape-in-its-customer-support-inbox-gets-thousands-of-results/)

